# Legal species to bowfish in saltwater



## Buddyc (May 20, 2014)

What all can you bowfish for in saltwater and can you do it during the day i always see only night videos but when i go fishing i always see big schools of black drum in the mornings and would like to stick em if its legal also for those who keep cownose rays are they good to eat?


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Legal Size Black Drum
Flounder
Stingray
Mullet
Sheepshead
Gar (If alligator gar limit 1 per person per day)


----------

